

Ask HN: What's the best host for a PHP-based multi tenant SaaS? - timjahn

I&#x27;d prefer a PaaS as to not have to worry about dev ops, server management, etc. at first, and if things go well, move to something more direct down the road.
======
benologist
There's a heroku build pack: [https://github.com/heroku/heroku-buildpack-
php](https://github.com/heroku/heroku-buildpack-php)

AppFog, I think from the docker guys originally, offered PHP from the start:
[http://www.appfog.com](http://www.appfog.com)

